
Show HN: Hordes – A WebGL based 3D mmorpg in the browser - johmar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CMTdK61Vxo
======
bl4ckcontact
This looks cool! I’m curious: Do you intend for this to be a full-fledged
MMORPG with single/multiplayer quests and character leveling/progression?

I also tried to dig a bit to find out more about you, the developer, but I
couldn’t find anything obvious. Regardless, excellent work, OP!

